# Barenboim's new piano



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr. Barenboim has crafted a new piano for himself. More details regarding the piano.

Selected excerpts:


> Conceived in 2011, the Barenboim piano has taken 18 months and 4,000 people hours of work to build - and may one day go into wider production





> Designed by the Belgian instrument maker Chris Maene, the Barenboim has straight parallel strings instead of the diagonal-crossed ones of a contemporary piano. The wooden soundboard veins go in different directions. The bridges, ribs and bracings are specially-designed and the hammers and strings (yellow brass rather than red brass) have been repositioned.


Barenboim's already released an album with the new piano:









Is there any real difference in this new piano? Or is it all hype for very minute difference?
I suspect experienced chamber music listeners are in a better position to answer this question.

Mr. Barenboim claims:



> There is a difference in the quality of the sound ... it has more transparency, more clarity and by itself less blend but it gives you the opportunity to create a blend yourself as a player - and I like that.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Sheer poppycock.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Sheer poppycock.


Well, Mr. Barenboim evidently thinks otherwise, and I assume he knows a thing or two about pianos. The cost of the labor alone to build his piano probably exceeded a quarter million US$. So we might suspect he thinks otherwise quite strongly!


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I listened to the clip in the article you linked. It didn't give a side by side comparison, and it was a digital recording played through computer speakers, so I can't even comment on anything subtle, but this is the internet, so why let a thing like that slow me down, right? 

I think there might be something to the bass strings being strait as opposed to diagonal and running under other strings. 

but it is subtle. It would mean a lot more to a piano player who was used to the Steinway design. A player like that might get a real charge out of a new sound from the lower end of the keyboard.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Via YT and other samplings, the Barenboim piano sounds good to me. Though I won't be buying his "On My New Piano" recording to confirm.

Two comments in the comments portion of this YT page (linked below) are informative, with regard to the technological relationship with Liszt and Erard pianos. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Two comments in the comments portion of this YT page (linked below) are informative, with regard to the technological relationship with Liszt and Erard pianos. :tiphat:


Thanks for that YT link. One comment includes this:

"Ravel choose for an 'Erard 2.12 AVEC CORVES PARALELLES SANS VERRE' in 1907. He did not choose for a cross-stringed instrument, because the cross-stringed system made the sound unclear and to 'thick' for his music."

This exactly reflects Barenboim's comments on the "transparency" of the sound. In any event, it's hardly surprising that one musician might prefer one type of instrument, while another musician might have different tastes. I'm happy to see that Barenboim has the enthusiasm, and the means, to get an instrument he likes.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm disappointed. I saw "Barenboim's new piano" and was hoping he put rockets, secret communicators, machine guns and all sorts of James Bond gadgets on it. Turns out he just wanted one that sounded better.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Barenboim could have done far worse.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Barenboim could have done far worse.


Or Minimalism.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Barenboim could have done far worse.


Now THAT is absolutely hysterical!!!!!

And I like some Rap.

V


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Or Minimalism.


Yeah, you could play a substantial part of Glass' total output on that one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Barenboim could have done far worse.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Well, Mr. Barenboim evidently thinks otherwise, and I assume he knows a thing or two about pianos. The cost of the labor alone to build his piano probably exceeded a quarter million US$. So we might suspect he thinks otherwise quite strongly!


I mean I heard it too and couldnt tell the diff between that and a steinway concert grand


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> *Mr. Barenboim has crafted a new piano for himself.*


I wonder how it sounds in a lossy download over cheap earbuds plugged into my first generation MP3 player? Maybe like a quarter million dollar piano?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I wonder how it sounds in a lossy download over cheap earbuds plugged into my first generation MP3 player? Maybe like a quarter million dollar piano?


Only one way finding out: try it.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

If a new piano excites and inspires a great pianist, that's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JohnD said:


> If a new piano excites and inspires a great pianist, that's a beautiful thing.


Very wise words, they are pure. :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This looks like a different take on an audiophile thread, only this time the person concerned has the resources to make his own


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Barenboim is one of my favorite pianist. I think he is very forward thinking and always pushing for new ideas and innovation. This piano is a great example....looking forward to others new ideas from him.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Barenboim is one of my favorite pianist. I think he is very forward thinking and always pushing for new ideas and innovation. This piano is a great example....looking forward to others new ideas from him.


And new recordings.


----------

